# Today is Mom's Surgery.



## Handgunner (Sep 20, 2004)

Y'all pray for her.  Today she goes in to have the surrounding tissue removed from where the cancer was.  Pray that this takes care of everything and that all goes well.

Her surgery is scheduled to begin at 10am.


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 20, 2004)

prayer sent


----------



## Al33 (Sep 20, 2004)

*You got 'em Delt.*

 

Al


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 20, 2004)

Prayers are on the way Brother Delton


----------



## Jasper (Sep 20, 2004)

Prayers sent Brother......


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 20, 2004)

Prayers added to the others Delton...


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 20, 2004)

We'll keep you and mom and family lifted up.


----------



## white lab (Sep 20, 2004)

Me and family will lifted her up to the lord in prayer 
hope you and or family o'kay to


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 20, 2004)

Sent....and I'll pray again during the 10:00am hour...

Bandy


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 20, 2004)

Delton,
Prayers on the way. Your mom and family will be lifted up by my family during our devotions tonight. Hang in there.
Teach


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 20, 2004)

add my prayers to others


----------



## Walkie Takie (Sep 20, 2004)

*prayer*

praying right now   ,  w/t


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 20, 2004)

Delton; I am Praying along with the others. May God Bless.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 20, 2004)

We are with your family DElton.

Jim


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 20, 2004)

Prayers on the way!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for the prayers, Y'all.

Mom just came out of surgery and the doctor said everything looked fine and that he was actually impressed with how well everything looked.  He took one lymph node out to test it... Pending that result, and how mom feels tonight, she may come home.  The doctor is pretty confident though that it's all out.  I hope so.

Thanks again for all the prayers!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Hallelujah!!!!*

Great news Delton!!!!!! Will continue lifting her up.

Al


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 20, 2004)

Nothing like good news!    That is great!

Bandy


----------



## Woodsong (Sep 20, 2004)

praise God!!!


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for the update Delton - We'll continue to be in prayer for your mom...


----------



## QuakerBoy (Sep 20, 2004)

Delton,

sorry I missed this earlier.

Thankfully a late prayer is better than none.  Glad the surgery went well


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 20, 2004)

*Prayers are Continued!*

Give your mom a hug for us here at Woody's!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 20, 2004)

Glad to hear things are looking up.  Prayers for a continued recovery.

Hoss


----------



## HT2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Deltoid.....*

Good News brother.....

Glad all went well.....

Keep us posted on her and how she's recovering.....


----------



## white lab (Sep 21, 2004)

Prasie the Lord we like good news and we wil keep on praying for her.
and or family


----------



## broadhead (Sep 21, 2004)

Delton,
Well wishes and prayers continue.
Broadhead


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 21, 2004)

She's on her way home right now.  She went ahead and stayed last night because she was hurting and while in bed, figured to go ahead and stay there.  The doctor is still optimistic about the results and confident that everything is on the up and up.

She'll still have to go through some Chemo and radiation, but he was confident that nothing had spread. 

Thanks again for the prayers and well wishes.  They seemed to have helped.  Thank y'all, and thank God.


----------

